# Is it really a big deal to use a water hose?



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm building a DIY python and I'm not really sure if a food grade hose is really necessary. The only thing I'm really worried about is potentially killing my amanos and my german blue rams-or hindering the latter's potential offspring. Is there any one who's raised either of these and have just used regular lawn hoses for this? I can't imagine there would be a big enough problem to warrant a food grade hose. 
Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

When I had discus, I was just using the plain old cheap water hoses with no problems. The only thing was that those hoses kink really easily. The only thing I've read is that the more expensive hoses has plactisizers or something like that which makes more kink resistant. I use those hoses on my tanks now without any issues. Don't have discus anymore but, nothing has happened so far. If you are worried about it, just go to HD or Lowes and get some vinyl tubing. It'll probably cost a lot less than getting something that's food grade.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have used the regular cheap hoses too, without incident. If you want food grade you can go to the RV department at walmart, home depot, etc. and get the white hoses for RVs. They are food grade and not super expensive.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ditto on regular garden hose.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ditto, but with clear plastic tubes from home depot. They sell 20 feet for about 8 bucks.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Ordinary vinyl tubing is inexpensive, food grade hoses aren't exactly a big investment either. Why even take the risk?


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys. The cost for food grade isn't really the problem, its wrestling down a 50 footer that's a pain. Seems like there aren't too many stores that sell the hoses, and the ones that do only sell 25' lengths. I was pretty sure it wouldn't be a problem. I was namely worried about hindering any potential fry that the GBRs have. I think I'll call my LFS today and see what she uses. She breeds GBRs and discus so if she clears the regular hose then I'll have no reservations!

Thanks guys!
Scouter


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

The main problem I had with a garden hose had nothing to do with being food grade or not. My first use was to siphon a large tank for a 50% EI water change, forgot to net the end and sucked half my population of P. filigera into the front yard.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use regular garden hose to fill several garbage cans in each room as new water for water changes. Never had a problem, and I am running warm water (not hot) through them, too. 
Hot water did create a problem. The hose came apart, as if there is a lining inside (I know they are made in layers) and this lining is now flapping around inside the hose. I have retired this hose to the garden, but cannot run the water full blast through it. Slowly, and the lining seems to stay in place. Too much and the lining comes loose again, and blocks the water flow. 
Less kinking with vinyl tubing.


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

This is interesting because we have used a 25' python for the past 2-1/2 or so years and now with three (primary) tanks in different rooms - even with the 25 hose - we have to use a differnt sink for each tank - and at that they just reach without much play on two of them. Was thinking on making a 80' hose so i can do all three from the kitchen sink and not have to run to each bathroom to hit all three tanks!


----------



## Happy Gillmore (Apr 8, 2009)

farm and garden stores like tractor supply ect. sell all types of tubing they have it on big spools, and its cheap.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Well I picked up a 50' garden hose and have done two water changes. The fish don't seem to be doing any different---yet, and the plants don't seem to be affected in the least. The animals are ember tetras, ottos and amanos. Probably next week I'll be picking up a pair of gbrs so I'll let you all know how that turns out.

I'll keep you all posted.

Scouter


----------

